# Surf day



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

If this has been posted already im sorry. Just wanted to remind everyone SATURDAY is surf day at brookdale com. col. a great fishing show dedicated to the surf fisherman. A great show lots to check out. Good seminars. If you can get there tomorrow do it. Its a great time. google surf day nj and you will get all the info.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

How did it go?


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

RuddeDogg said:


> How did it go?


It was good lots to buy if you wanted to break the bank. Some good seminars. I sat in on one by Nick Honachefsky on shark fishing in the surf. Lots of good info. Now I got the itch cant wait to fish and try to get a shark in the surf this summer.


----------

